# Boer doe - keep or sell?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have 10 does, and we've been debating for a couple of months to get it down to about 8-9. We don't have a lot of land, and I worry with 6 does bred, it might be a little overwhelming.
We love all the does, and I feel the 5 young does we have are the best my kids have ever raised.

Info about the doe:
Born March 8th - 6lbs at birth, twin but sister died after birth <dam had toxemia, but this doe has been tough from the start>.
Growing well, currently around 83lbs. Dam side is slower growing genetics.
Fullblood, but my son showed her in youth commercial classes by weight, and she was very competitive, She was Grand Champ, Reserve Champ, and placed 2nd at nearly all of her other shows.
Not crazy about her teat structure. Ideally I'd like for my son to show her as a yearling in breeding class if we kept her, but I'm not sure if she'd do well with her teats.

She was shaved in late August, so her hair isn't real long or thick yet.














































Left side - 1 teat, 2 non functionals









Right side - 1 teat and 1 little 'stub' of a non functional


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she doesn't have all you are looking for, I would sell her.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

What KS said--she is desirable in many other ways, and might be just what someone else is looking for. If you generally like her, keep her parents, and hope for more like her to sell. (My two cents!)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking doe! Her teats look fine to me, they appear well separated which makes her legal for show.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't think there is anything slow growing about 83 lbs at 7 months! She is very beautiful but it is always relieving to have the most manageable number that works for you. Perhaps post her for sale a little high priced and see if you get any interest?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I would sell her 
It sounds like she isn't a stunner for you, and that some of your other does are. Also, if you don't want her teat structure passed on in your herd, sell her. She's also your 10th goat, when you want 8-9 
If I remember correctly, you have some amazing does, color and conformation wise. This doe just isn't quite as nice conformation wise, imo


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nothing at all wrong with her teat structure for a boer.

I would sell her, only for the reason, that you are questioning if you should sell her or not, so you must see she isn't as nice as your other Doe's. We always try to keep the best of the best right.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much, it's such a hard decision.

I could go on and on for the reasons it is hard to sell her. Long story short, she is kind of our miracle baby, her mother was extremely sick at the end of her pregnancy with toxemia after falling into a severe depression when she lost her buddy <whoever says goats don't mourn...don't know goats...>. I had to nurse her along, and induce her. Lost this does big red paint twin sister, but this little doe was tough from the start, and has been an easy keeper.
Her dam is stunted, just didn't grow after the hardship's she faced earlier this year. I kick myself for letting her get bred, but at the same time, I know we wouldn't have this special little doe.

Her dam is very small, but as long as she has no issues kidding, and can throw nice babies, we're happy with that. She's bottom of the pecking order, a little higher maintenance because of it, but I really don't mind pampering her as we all adore her and know what she's been through.
Her dam is 2x2 teated, but grand dam had only ever thrown clean teated kids. Sire side from what I know only clean teats as well, as the owner of the grandsire seemed to be a picky breeder about his stock.
So yeah, I was a bit sad to see the teats.

Another thing I keep coming back to is... even if she doesn't show well as a breeding doe in yearling classes, or even through good breeding class kids, if she could throw nice commercial does, wether's or even a buck, we'd be happy with that. 
My son didn't exercise her, she didn't get any special feed, and yet she showed very competitively. She did get soft to the touch by state fair time, but still got a 2nd Danish premium.
Some of those classes were huge, and tough competition, especially her first show, there were at least 15 goats in that class <that was also her weaning day, before her first show she'd never been away from her mama lol>










This is her dam, Luna









Her dam's 8mo sister, Misty









These are the other 3 young does

8mo, Rosie (full younger sister to the other young does sire) 100% 115-120lbs.









8mo, Sierra <88%> 115-120lbs.









7mo Bean <94% & is out of Sierra's yearling sister> - Bean is the biggest doe 115-125lbs. I believe, and has been bred for early 16' kids. Her deep, wide belly makes her look shorter bodied lol!!









Rosie is the longest bodied, the others are average. Sierra IMO is the nicest of the bunch, she is wide all the way through. Misty is finer boned, but has such a nice look to her.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I say sell if you don't want the teat structure in your herd. 

She looks like a beautiful doe and could do well with someone else's expectations.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

On the other side of the coin....she has shown well for you . Why not keep her till next spring and see what she gives you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very tough call.

Do what feels right in your heart.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, what Trickyroo said!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think I would hang onto her. She is pretty and being that she already has a grand and reserve CH win...that alone would probably make me keep her. At least until she's matured some.


----------

